# progress bar animation funktioniert nicht



## Ronschk (11. Okt 2012)

Hi,
ich habe eine wahrscheinlich sehr dumme Frage, aber ich finde einfach keine Lösung.
Ich habe gerade in mein Projekt eine ProgressBar eingebaut (Adding the Progress View to your RCP application :: Modular Mind) und es funktioniert auch alles toll, nur läuft keine Animation in der progressBar ab. 
Meine eine Vermutung ist, dass es an dem pview.gif liegt. Ich finde es leider in keinem Ordner (ich habe Eclipse for RCP and RAP Developers Indigo) und finde es auch nicht zum downloaden.
Meine andere Vermutung ist, dass meine "Arbeit" die ausgeführt wird ungeeignet ist (das System schläft für einige Sekunden und schreibt danach den Inhalt eines Labels um).
Allerding habe ich auch schon andere Dinge getestet wie z.B. riesige for-Schleifen in denen immer ne Funtkion ausgeführt wird.
Code gibt ja nicht sonderlich viel her, aber vielleicht ist ja doch etwas falsch... 

```
protected IStatus run(IProgressMonitor monitor) {
					monitor.beginTask("Task", 100);
					refresh();	
					refresh();
					monitor.done();
					return Status.OK_STATUS;
				}
				};
				job.schedule();
```


----------



## Gast2 (11. Okt 2012)

On the Job: The Eclipse 3.0 Jobs API


----------



## Sonecc (12. Okt 2012)

Was du da machst, ist dem Monitor sagen, dass du 100 Schritte brauchst, dann erledigst du die Arbeit und danach sagst du dass die Arbeit erledigt ist. Während die Arbeit erledigt wird, kann der Monitor aber nicht wissen, wie weit du bist. Du musst ihm das also auch mitteilen.
Hast du einen Schritt erledigt, dann rufst du z.B. *monitor.worked(1);* auf. (entspräche in deinem fall also 1% der zu erledigenden Arbeit und damit 1% der Progressbar)


----------



## Ronschk (12. Okt 2012)

Perfekt, danke 
Den Artikel werd ich mir auch direkt mal zu gemüte führen


----------

